# Abusive Relationships: Resources



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2011)

*Abusive Relationships: Resources*


Basic Information
Introduction to Abuse
Abuse Defined
Types of Abuse
Domestic Settings of Abuse
Institutional Settings of Abuse and Hate Crimes
Recognizing Abuse
Effects of Abuse
Post-Abuse Vulnerabilities 
Why Do People Abuse?
Why Do Adults Stay In Abusive Relationships?
Changing Attitudes About Abuse
If You Are An Abuser...
If You or Your Children Are Currently Experiencing Abuse...
Abuse - If You Have Been Assaulted or Raped...
If You Are a Third Party to Abuse...
Preventing Abuse
After the Abuse Has Ended
Abuse Reporting Resources


----------

